# Hello, Newbie from Kent



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi haven't written on a message board/forum b4, so not quite sure what I am doing !!!
I am 36 and my DH is 38, we have been TTC for four years. I have lost six babies in that time. The first I had to have terminated due to severe abnormalities at 13 weeks, then I had 3 missed miscarriages, then we had three attempts at IUI as we were getting impatient - all of which failed. This was then followed by two ectopics this year and I have now lost both of my tubes. Recovering at home at the moment as my last visit to hospital was last week. IVF is now the only option for us, which we are going to give a go early next year when I have got my strength back. During going to hell and back over the last four years, I have often looked at this site but never been brave enough to do anything about it but for whatever reason thought today was the day to go for it!! Would be nice to hear from anybody xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

You've bitten the bullet! Good for you  You've posted in the right place and i'll leave you some links to get you started in the other area's in a bit  
You've had such a tough time haven't you?   I'm so sorry to read of your losses  You sound like you're a strong lady despite all of the turbulent times you've been through. With your determination i  you'll get your dream very soon    Have you had any tests for recurrent miscarriage? It may be worth looking into, there's lots of ladies here who have had this test and could advise you 
Have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ * 
  CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE  

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT  It's a great way to meet other members 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!
Here's the Kent boards ... click herehttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=234.0}[color=deeppink

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey honey,

Blimey, you have been through the mill to say the least.  I am so sorry you have had to go through so much heartache  .  This site will prove an amazing support to you, I too have only been posting a short while, but the ladies are knowledgeable, kind, caring, humerous and supportive, I am sure you will find great support.

It helps to speak with people who know what you are going through.  Feel free to pm me any time.  I wish you every success in fulfilling your dreams
xxx


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Nicnacnoo, thanks for your message. It's nice to know there are people out there who know exactly how you feel. As this doom and gloom has been going on for so long, I am finding my friends are starting to avoid discussing the subject with me as I guess they feel sorry for me and dont want to upset me.
How are you doing ??
xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey,

Yes it is hard discussing it.  Only a handful of my friends know, and although sympathetic at first, they dont mention it now and dont know where I am at with things.  Think they find it harder as most have babies, and 3 are pregnant.

I'm doing ok thank you, keep in touch and I hope your dreams come true x


----------



## amanda79 (Jul 29, 2003)

hi wewillsucceed,

I'm in kent too where are you and what clinic are you under?

Good Luck with your IVF journey       

A xx


----------



## 3rd time lucky (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi,

Your story is very sad and I can't imagine the heartbreak you must have gone through.  The good thing about IVF is that you are monitored very closely, I had scan's at 6 weeks, 8 weeks and the standard 12 weeks.  The embryo's they put back in are the strongest they find and you use medication to help them stay implanted.  

I think you are doing the right thing waiting until you get your strength back next year.  Take each day as it comes in the meantime as a step towards a positive result and know you aren't alone and there are people out there feeling very similar feelings to the ones you are.


----------



## crispycreme (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Kent newbie,
I am new today and reading your post made me realise that others have had a much harder time than me. You sound like you have been through a hard time to put it lightly. I feel like I have aged 10 years in last year!!! I really admire your strength and determination and am sending you a big   . Am trying to get to grips with all these symbols! 
x


----------



## wewillsucceed (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind and supportive words  

Will be going to South East Fertility Clinic in Tunbridge Wells in probs Feb/March for our 1st and     only attempt at IVF. In the meantime gunna try and forget about everything and enjoy Christmas. Sending positivity to everyone


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya hun have a look on this thread for the SEFC ladies, chatter thread, they'll make you feel very welcome...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207388.0


----------

